# Wir stellen uns vor



## HaMaKi (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

das kommt davon, wenn man die __ Nase nicht voll genug bekommt...  

Es fing alles mit einer einfachen Zinkwanne an
 

Dann ersteigerten wir eine Wanne, weil ein grösserer Teich ja doch viel schöner ist
 

Nachdem diese 'fachgerecht' versenkt wurde  , beschlossen wir spontan und nach Lektüre dieses Forums sowie dem ein oder anderen Fachbuch/Lektüre "wenn dann richtig", buddelten sie wieder aus (ohne sie jemals beflanzt, gewässert o.Ä. zu haben) und starteten unser 'grosses Teichprojekt'
   

Seit einigen Tagen ist nun das Wetter nicht so wirklich auf unserer Seite und der Teich wird unfreiwillig gefüllt (lehmiger Boden hält das Wasser echt toll im Teich)   Na ja, wenn's dann wieder irgendwann mal trockener wird, können wir bald den Rest gestalten, vermessen und Vlies, Folie, Ufermatte etc. ordern. Unser Traum ist ein naturnaher Teich, mit wenigen kleinen Fischen. Die Tiefe liegt zwischen 60 (altes 'Becken') und 1m (Erweiterung). Der Teich ist ca. 5m lang zwischen 1,40m und 4m breit

Nun haben wir auch gleich eine erste Frage an euch:
Wie man auf den Bilder sehen kann, haben wir einen Hund, der SEHR wasserbegeistert ist. Es wird sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen, dass er in einem unbeobachteten Moment in den Teich hüpfen wird. Deshalb werden wir wohl nicht um eine Verstärkung mit Verbundmatte/Mörtel herumkommen (leider sind die Ufer durch Platzmangel etwas steiler als es optimal wäre). Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht (großer Hund am/im Teich - Folienhaltbarkeit etc.)?

Ansonsten freuen wir uns, dieses Forum hier gefunden zu haben und lesen schon seit einiger Zeit hier fleissig mit.
Es grüssen euch   Marita, Harry und Kimbo (unser Hundi)


----------



## Frank (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Hallo Marita, Harry und nicht zuletzt Kimbo.

hab euch ja schon eine PN geschickt, die sich, wie ich anhand der Bilder erkennen kann, wohl erledigt hat.  

Sieht schon sehr gut aus, was ihr da bisher vollbracht habt. 

Um eurem Hundi das plantschen zu ermöglichen, würde ich einfach nochmal 500er Vlies und evtl. eine Ufermatte auf die Folie legen.
Da sollten selbst die Krallen von Kimbo kein druchkommen mehr haben.
Außerdem kannst du die Ufermatte mit Pflanzsamen einsäen und sie bewächst noch richt schön und haltbar an den steileren Hängen.


----------



## ron (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Hallo Marita und Harry!

Auch ein :willkommen von mir. Stimmt es dass ihr euch wirklich festgelegt habt mit der Grösse? Ich sehe da was liegen auf der linke Seite der Bilder, was doch auf einen noch grösseren Teich hindeutet  

Aber alles Gute mit euerem Projekt und viel Spass beim schmökern im Forum. Ich bin auch noch nicht lange hier, habe aber sehr viel gelernt durch die Erfahrungen von anderen. Und viel gelacht!  (Lob an die Forumbetreiber)

LG

Ron


----------



## HaMaKi (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Frank,
Vlies (900), Ufermatte breit, sowie zur Vorsicht 1m Verbundmatte (wird vermörtelt) und unterhalb der Ufermatte aufgebracht -> ist geordert. Vielleicht hat Kimbo gar keine Lust auf Teichwasser (wäre wünschenswert), dann ist auf jeden Fall alles sehr stabil gebaut  

Ron,
mmh tja, hätten wir den Teich zum Boot (altes Anglerboot dient jetzt als Kräuter + und Gemüsebeet) bauen wollen, hätten wir erst den/die Nachbarn überreden müssen (Hecken einreissen :shock ) Gut, dann hätten wir bloß noch ein wenig weiter buddeln müssen und schon hätten wir eine Anbindung an die Sieg-Auen (direkt am Rhein)  

..na ja, irgendwas  ist ja immer


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Servus Marita & Harry und Kimba

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen  

Das wird ein schöner Teich werden  .

Bezüglich Erfahrung mit Hunden anderer Teichianer kann ich diesen Thread anbieten  

Wünsche Euch noch viel Vergnügen


----------



## HaMaKi (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

@ digicat
Danke für Deinen Link. Sehr interessant, der Link zum Thema Hundeteich  Wir arbeiten weiter dran einen 'normalen' Teich zu basteln, der durch evtl. Kimbo-Besuch nicht beschädigt werden kann.

..nach der ein oder anderen Regenlücke, konnten wir eeendlich wieder weiter an unserem Teich bauen  Hier mal ein paar weitere Bilder für euch:

Harry baut gemeinsam mit unserem netten, hilfreichen Nachbarn (zum Thema Mauern) den Uferwall.
  Nach der nächsten Regenpause haben wir den 'Wall' dann noch mit Mutterboden angeschrägt.  
...anschliessend alles in einen Gipsverband gelegt    Ne, Unsinn - das Vlies ist jetzt ausgelegt.

Die Folie kann jetzt also hinein. Wie man sieht, bin ich unendlich erleichert!   

Als voerst letztes Bild dann hier der Start der 'Kimbo-Sicherung' :beeten Oben legen wir eine breite Ufermatte aus (später). Direkt unterhalb verklebte ich dann gestern die Verbundmatte. Hier mal der Start:  

Als nächster Bauabschnitt steht das Vermörteln der Matte an. Selbstverständlich werden wir weitere Bilder davon machen und euch nicht vorenthalten..  

bis dahin viele Grüsse  Marita & Harry


----------



## unicorn (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

wann kommen wieder Bilder??


----------



## HaMaKi (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Hallo Manuela,

Geduld Geduld, mußten wir bei diesem 'Spitzen-Wetter' auch haben  

Das letzte Pflänzchen ist nun eingepflanzt und wir räumen gerade die Baustelle. Werde die Bilder gerne so bald wie möglich einstellen (ein 'bischen' stolz sind wir natürlich auch)  

Denke spätestens dieses WE sollten sie drin sein.

Liebe Grüsse   Marita


----------



## HaMaKi (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wie versprochen, hier die restlichen Bilder unseres Teich-Baus:
Nach dem Verkleben der Verbundmatten wurden diese vermörtelt   (falls Kimbo mal reinhüpft, dachten wir uns - sicher ist sicher). Vorweg gesagt, er war bereits 1x im Teich (Pflanzen noch nicht drin) und es ist nix passiert. Soll aber nicht unbedingt der Normal-Fall werden. Hier wird der Mörtel von Harry angemischt   Anschliessend alles abgedeckt (soll ja langsam abbinden)   was dem Regen natürlich herzlich egal war  
Bätsch, letztlich haben wir 'gewonnen', alles ist dann doch irgendwie abgetrocknet und es konnte geflutet werden  
Nach Bau des Ufergrabens (allerbesten Dank nochmals an Dirk & Dorle für Ihren Tips!!!)   und Auslegen der Ufermatte    konnten wir das Wasser dann auf Endhöhe (incl. Ufergraben) anstauen.
Anschliessend wurde die Pflanzen eingesetzt und die Ufermatte mit Sand + feinem Kies versehen    

Jippie fertig  
 

(mmh, warum jetzt die eine Grafik unten als 'angehängte' drunter steht???) bekomm sie nicht weg, egal (so sah's nach dem trocknen der Verbundmatte aus)


----------



## HaMaKi (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Und weil wir so stolz sind, hier noch ein paar Ansichten von heute:
 

 

 

 

 

Wenn wir soweit alles richtig gemacht haben, kann jetzt die Natur sich mal ganz in Ruhe entwickeln. Wir freuen uns drauf.

Lieben Gruß     Marita & Harry


----------



## unicorn (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

also ich kann nur sagen : 
Hut ab

besonders die "Verkleidung der Folie" finde ich optimal gelungen. Die Form ist super, die Sumpfzone optimal - alles in allem ich finde euren Teich klasse!


----------



## HaMaKi (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Hallo Manuela,

wow - das ist doch mal ein Lob, Danke schön!
Einige Anregungen und gute Tips haben wir aus diesem schönen Forum hier.
Wir hoffen, dass es sich trotz des leider späten Fertigstellungs-Zeitraums,  dennoch alles noch etwas stabilisieren kann, bevor der Winter kommt. Aber wie haben wir es aus diesem Forum hier gelernt? Geduuuuuld ist das Wichtigste!

Liebe Grüsse   Marita


----------



## glasklar (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

hallo marita 

super was ihr aus der zinkwanne gezaubert habt 
wir haben einen hund der jede gelegenheit zum baden ausnutzt  
in unserem kleinen teich war er noch nicht: .es ist ein Appenzeller-schäferhund - mischling  wir hatten auch vorher  gemeint er würde im teich baden


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

  ach männo... wenn ich doch selbst schon so weit wäre  

Schön dokumentierte Team-Arbeit,.. jaja,.. der liebe Regen im "Sommer" 2008.

Ich wünsche viel Spass im/am neuem Teich,..
die Pflanzen haben jetzt ja noch etwas Zeit sich zu entwickeln,...
ich hoffe, meine können dass in ca.4 Wochen auch noch  

mfG. Micha


----------



## HaMaKi (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Nun sind wir 'gezwungen' den Teich eine kurze Zeit sich in Ruhe entwickeln zu lassen; wir verabschieden uns für 10 Tage in den Sommerurlaub. Eigentlich toll, aber wir sind dennoch etwas in Sorge, den 'kleinen'  sooo lange alleine zu lassen  
 Passieren kann aber nix, liebe Nachbarn kümmern sich in der Zwischenzeit um z.B. den ggf. fallenden Wasserpegel.
@ Willi
Stimmt, die Zinkwanne hat sich etwas verändert  Kimbo wirkt noch unentschlossen...
@ Micha
Wir drücken Dir die Daumen, dass der Rest des Teichbaus noch gut verläuft. In ein paar Wochen wirst Du Deinen Teich bald auch geniessen können. Die Pflanzen entwickeln sich in wenigen Tagen schon kräftig, einige haben die ersten Blüten.

Viele Grüsse   Marita & Harry


----------



## silla (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

hallo marita und harry,

gibt es neue bilder von eurem teich? wäre doch interessant zu sehen wie sich alles entwickelt hat. hat er den hundepfoten stand gehalten?

gruß
silla mit hunderudel


----------



## HaMaKi (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Hallo Silla,

ja öhm, räusper  - wollte ja eigentlich schon länger mal wieder 'updaten'.

Mittlerweile ist noch ein Holzdeck und ein Bachlauf hinzu gekommen. Werde mich spätestens dieses WE an den PC hocken (das Wetter war ja zu nett die letzten Tage um drinnen zu bleiben) und Bilder einstellen.

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## HaMaKi (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte euch gerne, hier mal kurz in Bildern zusammen gefasst, unsere Erweiterungen vorstellen.

Zunächst sollte unsere 'Insel' (Gartenecke, durch den Teichbau entstanden) eine Sandinsel werden. Nach langem Überlegen (Hund, Nachbarkatzen -> Toillette  ) haben wir uns dann doch für den Bau eines Holzdecks entschieden und es nicht bereut.

  Zunächst mußte die __ Haselnuß leider dran glauben 

Anschliessend versammelten sich Kimbo und Material schon einmal in der richtigen Ecke   

   Hier richtet Harry die Unterkonstruktion aus (Unkrautvlies, Kies, Steine) 

 Auf diese kommt die Holzunterkonstruktion und darauf wurden dann die Bretter verschraubt.   Vorne haben wir noch eine Blende angebracht.


So sah's dann fertig aus  

Das war der erste Teil der Erweiterung.


----------



## HaMaKi (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Der zweite Teil der Erweiterung war dann der Bachlaufbau.

Als erstes wurde der Anschluss an den Teich 'frei' gelegt (Folie mit kleiner Mauer) 'gestützt'; Ufermatte für die Anschluss-Verschweißung auf einem Teilstück wieder entfernt und dahinter schon einmal die erste Form ausgehoben  

 Anschliessend konnte dann (mit einigem Wasser abpumpen) die Folien miteinander verbunden werden (Quellschweißmittel+Innotec)  

Einige weiter abgepumpte Liter später   Die ersten 'fixen' Steine wurden festgelegt und platziert. Diese wurden dann in Estrich-Beton gesetzt und die Folie hochgenommen, damit auch dahinter schon einmal die Beton-Basis für den nächsten Bachlaufstein gelegt werden konnte  

Kleiner Tip: würde ich nochmal einen Teich bauen; der Bachlauf würde gleich mit angebaut. Es bedurfte schon einiger Verrenkungen, dies alles seitlich auf dem Uferwall oder kopfüber 'aus dem Bach' balancierend zu bauen :crazy

  So sah dann die Fixierung der ersten beiden Einlaufsteine aus. Hier sieht man die Fixierung der Folie an den Stein (nach dem Kleben) und den zusätzlichen Folienkeil, den ich noch auf Bachlaufseite verschweißt/verklebt habe  

Dann kam das Schönste: der erste Testlauf   Nach dem Test konnte nach gleichem System weitergebaut werden  

So hab' ich den mittleren Überlauf-Stein mit Folie eingepackt (damit das Wasser da läuft, wo's soll   

  Anschliessen wurden die vorher fleissig gesammelten Steine auf Ufermatte über der Folie in Estrich-Beton gelegt. Damit's nicht zu 'betonig' aussieht, hab' ich immer gleich noch kleinere Kiesel in die Lücken gedrückt.

Hier dann der letzte Testlauf (bereits mit Pflanzen) und noch mit sichtbarer Folie und Vlies  


So sieht's jetzt fertig und endlich auch begrünt aus    

Marita


----------



## HaMaKi (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

noch ein kleiner Nachschlag; mittlerweile haben wir auch Fische im Teich  Ein kleiner Schwarm __ Moderlieschen, die sich bereits fleissig versuchen zu vermehren und einen kleinen Schwarm Notropis (von Werner).

Es ist es recht schwer, die quirligen Fischis auf Fotos zu bannen; aber 2 halbwegs vernünftige mal hier
   

 



Jetzt lässt sich's herrlich relaxen  

Viele Grüsse Marita


----------



## HaMaKi (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

...falls sich doch noch zufällig hier in den Thread verirrt: ich hab' noch eine Frage bzgl. des Ablaufs Pumpe-Filter-Bachlauf

Ursprünglich hatten wir geplant, das Wasser mit der Pumpe direkt über den Filter und von dort über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zu befördern. Da das Wasser jedoch so super klar ist (und wir den Filter bisher noch nicht benutzt hatten) pumpen wir bisher das Wasser einfach aus dem Teich in den Bachlauf.

Wo ist das Problem? Das Wasser ist weiterhin klar. Im Teich vermehren sich jedoch Fadenalgen im rasanten Tempo (ich habe den Eindruck schneller als bisher üblich). Angele/drehe sie auch fleissig ab.
Würde es helfen, den Filter (Druckfilter Oa... Filtocl. 12000) nun doch zwischen zu schalten?

Der Teich besteht bisher seit 1 Jahr ohne Filter und funktioniert bisher hervorragand. Die Wasserwerte hatte ich vor einigen Wochen getestet (Sera-Test-Koffer) und diese waren alle in Ordnung. PS den Bachlauf schalten wir meist in der Woche nachmittags/abends nach der Arbeit für ca. 3 Std. und am WE oftmals den ganzen Tag über, ein. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Servus Marita

Läuft der Filter rund um die Uhr, also am Tag 24 Stunden, eigentlich immer .
Das mit dem Bachlauf geht so schon o.k. 

Generell zu den Fadenalgen ... je feiner das Substrat (Bodengrund) z.B. Sand oder Kies (kleiner als 5mm) umso schwieriger wird es für die Fadenalgen sich festzusetzen oder anders rum, umso leichter wird es sie zu entfernen .

Ob du jetzt aber zu viel Nitrat im Teich hast , aber Pflanzen kann man ja nie genug haben


----------



## HaMaKi (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Marita
> Läuft der Filter rund um die Uhr, also am Tag 24 Stunden, eigentlich immer .



Servus Helmut,
..wie jetzt? der Filter steht noch unberührt im Keller und ist bisher noch nie zum Einsatz gekommen. Deshalb meine Frage; wäre es klüger, ihn doch zu benutzen?




Digicat schrieb:


> Generell zu den Fadenalgen ... je feiner das Substrat (Bodengrund) z.B. Sand oder Kies (kleiner als 5mm) umso schwieriger wird es für die Fadenalgen sich festzusetzen oder anders rum, umso leichter wird es sie zu entfernen .



Wir haben als Substrat zu unterst Sand und darüber feinen Kies verwendet. Am Bodengrund halten sie sich eigentlich nicht fest, sondern an den U-Wasserpflanzen. Hab leider immer mal wieder ein Stück Unterwasser-Pflanze am Algenwickel :?




Digicat schrieb:


> Ob du jetzt aber zu viel Nitrat im Teich hast , aber Pflanzen kann man ja nie genug haben


Nitrat lt. Wassertest nicht messbar. Pflanzen sind ohne Ende im Teich, so dass wir schon Bedenken haben, dass er (in Verbindung mit den Fadenalgen) vielleicht zu schnell verlanden könnte.




Digicat schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bachlauf geht so schon o.k.


Da wir den Bachlauf nun doch keine 24Std. durchlaufen lassen möchten (wir wollen die Geduld der Nachbarn nicht auf's Schärfste auf die Probe stellen) hätte ich noch eine Frage dazu:
Gibt es eine Überwasser-Weiche, die den Pumpenschlauch (1 1/2") außerhalb des Teiches trennen kann? -> 1x Richtung Filter und 1x Richtung Bachlauf; Filter dann durchgehend an und Bachlauf steuerbar (an/aus)?
Wir dachten zunächst an die OASE Y-Weiche; aber die ist wohl nur unter Wasser betriebsbereit (lt. Hersteller-Angaben).

Weißt Du da eine Lösung?


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*



HaMaKi schrieb:


> Da wir den Bachlauf nun doch keine 24Std. durchlaufen lassen möchten (wir wollen die Geduld der Nachbarn nicht auf's Schärfste auf die Probe stellen) hätte ich noch eine Frage dazu:
> 
> Gibt es eine Überwasser-Weiche, die den Pumpenschlauch (1 1/2") außerhalb des Teiches trennen kann? -> 1x Richtung Filter und 1x Richtung Bachlauf; Filter dann durchgehend an und Bachlauf steuerbar (an/aus)?
> Wir dachten zunächst an die OASE Y-Weiche; aber die ist wohl nur unter Wasser betriebsbereit (lt. Hersteller-Angaben).Weißt Du da eine Lösung?



Haaallo, lasst mich doch bitte nicht im Stich 
Kann mir irgendjemand eine hilfreiche Antwort zu der Frage geben? :beeten Das wäre echt klasse...

Danke und Gruß  Marita


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Servus Marita

Ja, so Y-Abzweiger gibt es 
Schau mal bei Schwimmbad-Zubehör oder - defekter Link entfernt - 

Allerdings müssen dieses Teile aus dem Link - defekter Link entfernt - werden und sind nicht billig


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wir stellen uns vor*

Danke Helmut!  Dann gucken wir uns mal bei den entsprechenden Fachhändlern um.

Marita


----------

